
Show HN: Etherglade – Accept Ethereum on your site in minutes - vertoc
https://www.etherglade.com/
======
vertoc
Hey all! Earlier this year, I launched a parody ICO called PonziCoin
([http://ponzicoin.co](http://ponzicoin.co)), and I found that it was fairly
difficult to easily accept Ethereum on a site and support all the major
wallets (hardware, web, mobile) so I decided to make Etherglade. It's a drop-
in UI that you should be able to add to your site in less than 5 minutes and
start accepting Ethereum - it even supports smart contracts! In the future, I
also hope to add features to make interacting with Ethereum and smart
contracts easier for the average person.

I would love any feedback, comments, or questions :)

Side Note: Don't start a pyramid scheme, even if you explicitly state that it
is a pyramid scheme and it's clearly a parody. It turns out a significant
amount of people will still put a significant amount of money in

~~~
blunte
There are people who "play" ponzis for a living. They use whatever information
they can find to determine if they believe they can get in and out before the
ponzi reaches the start of its collapse. Then they hop in, make some money,
and hop out.

I think it's contributing to the decline of civilization, but you have to
admire how a business investing approach can be applied to virtually anything.

~~~
fbonetti
It's just a different form of PvP gambling, like poker.

~~~
blunte
Except that I doubt anyone approaches a poker table not knowing they are
entering a competition.

Ponzis prey on greedy, foolish people - some of whom actually believe the lies
being promoted about it being a real investment. It's even worse in the
cryptocurrency world, where fools are convinced that they are buying shares in
mining operations or super-secret trading bots.

~~~
fbonetti
There are plenty of legitimate scams in the cryptocurrency world, but the
games we're referring to (PonziCoin, PoWH3D, CryptoCelebrities, CryptoKitties,
etc.) are very transparent about the fact that they are zero-sum games where
you have the chance to lose a lot of money.

These games should really be considered simulated bubbles instead of Ponzis. A
Ponzi scheme collapses when the operator walks away with everyone's money.
PoWH3D doesn't have an operator since it's totally decentralized. It will
collapse when everyone decides to sell. Likewise, CryptoCelebrities will never
crash but inevitably somebody will get stuck with a collectible that nobody
else wants to buy. It's akin to buying a beanie baby or a tulip for an
exorbitant price, only to find that there's nobody to resell it to.

------
dvh
Wait a minute, why not just put my eth address on the website?

~~~
hellbanner
Use [https://eth-button.github.io/eth-button/](https://eth-
button.github.io/eth-button/) for donations

~~~
vertoc
I should also point out that Etherglade can also be "attached" to a button on
your website and then when the button is clicked, the UI will show up in a
modal!

------
crispyporkbites
This is a nice implementation. Using credit cards online is actually a little
annoying/hacky, despite years of UX work and several billion dollar companies
built to solve this problem. If Ethereum or another blockchain tech can solve
this at a lower cost than the current payment processors (2-3% fees), then we
might actually see widespread adoption online.

~~~
nsxwolf
How do you do chargebacks with Ethereum?

~~~
crispyporkbites
There's not precise comparison, but with Ethereum you could have different
classes of payments backed by different types of contract which the end user
could choose from when purchasing. E.g.

\- For small payments, or to trusted suppliers, no chargebacks

\- For large one-time transactions, funds held in escrow for a given period

\- For long term transactions, funds are committed but only accessed over time
etc.

Perhaps there won't be any chargebacks as we know them available in ethereum,
but if you want to pay extra 1-2% as part of your payment to offset the risk
(which is basically what you're doing now with credit cards, but enforced),
that could be an option.

------
gabipurcaru
This looks nice. One thing though - you should consider using strings instead
of numbers for the amounts. The problem is that numbers in JS are actually
floats, and you lose precision on high values. Probably not going to make a
big difference, but e.g. 100000000000000001 can't be represented as a number
in JS.

~~~
VMG
> consider using strings

And because '1' \+ '1' === '11' is not the pinnacle of arithmetic either,
consider using bignumber.js or a better language than JavaScript

~~~
hakanito
So, what other language do you suggest for building an interactive web app?

~~~
VMG
The number of languages that compile to JS or WASM is increasing, maybe I'd
use Elm or Rust.

~~~
hakanito
Yes but would it solve the floating point inaccuracies? Compiled to JS is JS
after all

~~~
VMG
you could enforce proper types that do not have any inaccuracies

------
orneryoliphant
Any plans for recurring subscription payments support?

~~~
vertoc
It's a bit hard to do currently - there's no "pull" support for any Ethereum
wallets right now, so the user has to approve every request manually and
usually has to be on the site for the site to even make the request.

However, one of the concepts I'm working on to make it easier for the average
person to use Ethereum is to introduce a hosted wallet option. If Etherglade
hosts wallets, we could then introduce easy subscription functionality (which
the user can manage). So definitely plausible down the road!

~~~
fastball
Can't you make a smart contract that is effectively a subscription? And then
you'd only need to sign it once?

~~~
jpcapdevila
Yes you can. You could create an smart contract where you lock X amount of
eth, and set up how much the other party can withdraw each month. Then is up
to the provider of the service to withdraw the amount each month, which seems
to me less an issue since they want to get paid.

~~~
DoubleMalt
That's actually how a SEPA direct debit works

